# Let there be light...



## Charley (13 May 2005)

Along with the dodgy electrics, I've had a bit of a light problem in the workshop, in that if I'm in the workshop during the day I've had to check that the lights are indeed switched on after struggling to see pencil lines :lol:

Well not any more  - With the help of my very kind neighbour who came around on his day off, over 100m of cable, what seemed like thousands of clips, a CU and 8 new double strip lights the workshop has been re-wired 8)

I can now go into the workshop without the fear of sockets blowing up in my face :roll: :lol: 




_click to enlarge_

Nice and neat eh? One circuit for the ring main, one for the jointer, one for the TS, one for the lights, one for the alarm and one for the outside light (soon to become light*s*). Plently of room to add another ring main for the other halve of the workshop and of course more cast iron machines :twisted: 




_click to enlarge_




_click to enlarge_




_click to enlarge_




_click to enlarge_




_click to enlarge_

Just need to finish painting the walls then I can put every thing back in place and THEN I may just start finishing some projects  

BTW for those of you that were wondering, my neighbour is a sparky :lol: so don't worry it's all been checked & tested


----------



## houtslager (13 May 2005)

lucky pipper Charley, hope you have lots of time in there.


me jealous nah noway !





well alright just a bit :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (13 May 2005)

Looking good Charley. Major improvement on those picutres you pm'ed


----------



## ProShop (13 May 2005)

Charlie, I thought my workshop was big, but .......  

Seriously, great looking w/shop


----------



## wizer (14 May 2005)

ahh another excuse to show off that massive workshop! Looks good Charley! :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (14 May 2005)

Charley

Have you got round to painting lines on the floor yet to remember which way to go round the shop?  

I'm thinking that it would be a good idea to fit up a spot lights that shine on the operating sides of my bandsaw & trtion table saw fences.

Room/ceiling lights four feet above works surfaces are not adequate in my double garage.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 May 2005)

Hi Charley

Another big step forward for mankind. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Gill (14 May 2005)

Like you, I've just had reliable electrickery installed in my workshop (though not on such a grand scale) and it makes a world of difference.

In which corner of the workshop are you hiding the miniature power station needed to feed your establishment   ?

Gill


----------



## Philly (14 May 2005)

Looks a lot brighter, Charley!
You gonna board over the ceiling or leave it open??
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (14 May 2005)

Cooo, it's just like a 'Murrican one. Bet the spiders wipe their feet before they come in and everything.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## tim (14 May 2005)

Nice one Charley - maybe too late now but I don't know if you or other forum members are familiar with these guys:

http://www.lightbulbs-direct.com

Their lamp prices are pretty good - c half the price of screwfix for halogen downlighters. But the main reason for using them is their range of fluorescents and low energy bulbs. Lost of full spectrum and daylight bulbs etc and at pretty reasonable prices (imo).

Cheers

Tim


----------



## frank (14 May 2005)

charley did you move the aeroplane outside 8-[ 8-[ :lol:


----------



## Charley (14 May 2005)

devonwoody":34pypqdf said:


> I'm thinking that it would be a good idea to fit up a spot lights that shine on the operating sides of my bandsaw & trtion table saw fences.


Yeah the idea is to put some extra light fittings above the table saw, mitre saw and bench but the new lights we put up yesterday have made a huge improvement...


philly":34pypqdf said:


> You gonna board over the ceiling or leave it open??


The plan was to board over although I'm not sure now.



tim":34pypqdf said:


> Nice one Charley - maybe too late now but I don't know if you or other forum members are familiar with these guys:
> 
> http://www.lightbulbs-direct.com


Thanks for the link Tim. I've made a note of it. The light fittings cost about £16 +VAT and they included the tubes.



frank":34pypqdf said:


> charley did you move the aeroplane outside


No that's in the other halve  :lol:


----------



## DaveL (14 May 2005)

Charley":2sykzvt3 said:


> philly":2sykzvt3 said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna board over the ceiling or leave it open??
> ...


Charley,

How high are the rafters? If they are under 9' I would not board a ceiling as it limits the turning space for long boards. My shop has rafters at 8' and I often poke stuff up through them as I turn end to end. 

What I have started to do is insulate under the tiles and board that. I am going to paint that white to improve the reflected light.


----------



## Rosco (15 May 2005)

Hi Charley,
I thought I would ask the question that everyone else seems to want to know. I do not mind being called a nosey parker I have got broad shoulders and to be honest I am being nosey, how big is that aircraft hanger you call a workshop.

All the best,

Rosco ( Chris ).




Charley":2kx812i9 said:


> devonwoody":2kx812i9 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking that it would be a good idea to fit up a spot lights that shine on the operating sides of my bandsaw & trtion table saw fences.
> ...


----------



## Alf (15 May 2005)

D'you know, I'm not sure he's ever said. Not here or here. Do we _really_ want to know...? :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Charley (15 May 2005)

To be honest I only measured it a couple of months ago, when I was playing with SketchUp








It's roughly 21' x 35' give or take a couple "

The only bad thing with having a big workshop at my age is that I'll have to downsize one day


----------



## Alf (15 May 2005)

Charley":3iefuc6i said:


> The only bad thing with having a big workshop at my age is that I'll have to downsize one day


 :-({|= :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gwaithcoed (15 May 2005)

> BTW for those of you that were wondering, my neighbour is a sparky so don't worry it's all been checked & tested


Hi Charley, Professional job mate,I just hope your meter has got a soft start on it for when you really get switched on. I too am or was untill I retired a sparky, worked on everything from millivolts to megavolts, but now sadly because of the new regs. am not even good enough to install my own electrics.

Cheers Alan.


----------



## devonwoody (16 May 2005)

gwaithcoed.

Your comments re the new electric regulations demonstrate how daft it is when politicians without piratical knowledge are let loose on tradesmen etc. 

However my feeling is that nothing has really changed re rewiring because in the old days if you took out the elecrtric company fuse to do some rewiring you had to call the company back to seal up the company fuse and they could elect to do a wiring check.
Now you have to get your wiring checked and certified by a qualified electrician.


----------



## Rosco (16 May 2005)

Hi Charley,
there is a way round it. You just stay with your Mum and Dad until their dying days inherit and the workshop stays yours. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

All the best,

Rosco ( Chris ).




Charley":1vwf8984 said:


> To be honest I only measured it a couple of months ago, when I was playing with SketchUp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

